# 2002 Sentra GXE Tires?



## dallows (Aug 18, 2009)

I just checked my tires because they need replacing and it looks like they're 205/60-15. I bought this car used a little over 2 years ago so who knows. Anyone know if I should stick with this size or use something else.

Much appreciated! Thanks.


----------



## Discount Tire (May 9, 2008)

dallows said:


> I just checked my tires because they need replacing and it looks like they're 205/60-15. I bought this car used a little over 2 years ago so who knows. Anyone know if I should stick with this size or use something else.
> 
> Much appreciated! Thanks.


Our guide suggests a 205/55R15 but this tire would be shorter than the one you have now. 

What are you looking for in a tire; life, wet performance, year round traction, comfort? We'd be happy to make a recommendation for you.

-Travis


----------



## dallows (Aug 18, 2009)

I appreciate the help. I don't plan to have this car that long (hopefully be gone by the end of this year), do I don't need anything fancy. I'm down in Florida currently and I don't know what tires are on here right now. 

Something modestly priced that's decent, you know?

I'm concerned about the tire size now. I don't know much about this and I'm trying to google stuff, but it's hard to tell. I don't want to stick with the current size it's using if there will be adverse affects.

Thanks!


----------



## Discount Tire (May 9, 2008)

The ones on there now are just a little tall. Having a tire on your vehicle that is a different size than the original tire does have an effect on things. Obviously the bigger the size difference the more drastic the effect. One thing people notice first is the speedometer reading being a little off. 

Here is a Tire size calculator that can help you estimate the difference in speed with different tire sizes. The original tire size that came stock on your Sentra was a 195/60R15. Enter this size into the calculator first, then enter the size you have now and you will see the differences. 

If you decide that you want to run the original tire size again here is a link to some options. If you are looking for a great value tire I highly recommend the Yokohama Avid Touring-S. These have a $40.00 mail in rebate right now. They are smooth and quiet on the road and they last. They also offer great wet traction if you end up keeping the vehicle through the rainy months. 195/60R15


----------



## dallows (Aug 18, 2009)

Thanks for the help Discount. I had no idea that the tire would affect the speedometer!


----------



## Discount Tire (May 9, 2008)

No problem, let us know if we can help you with your tires. We have quite a few Discount Tire locations in FL. Stop bye one if you get a chance. They would love to help you. 

-Travis


----------



## dallows (Aug 18, 2009)

I'll check it out. 

One last question though. Do you know of any way I can tell if my GXE had the Trip Package when purchased? I'm not sure it would matter much though as I imagine the GXE std and GXE w/Trip package would handle the same tires.

Thanks again!


----------



## Discount Tire (May 9, 2008)

Our guide doesn't show a difference. It shows the same size for all the models that came stock with 15".


----------

